# Visa to dubai, Polish citizen??



## afterdivorceissues (Sep 14, 2014)

hello beautiful people.


i'm a Polish citizen, currently living in China with my husband.
i recently had a baby boy, he is now 4 months old.
we got him temporary passport from Poland embassy here in China. because normal passport takes atleast 6 montshs to get.

I know Dubai allowed visa free travel for citizens of Poland. but i wanna does that include temporary passport that my 4 mont old son has?
we want to visit Dubai but we are worried they wont let my baby in and we will have to have another long trip back 

please help if you have any helpful information ..

thank youuuuu:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

Dubai allows visa free travel for citizens of poland? Can you please give me a legit source for this information? I don't think that's true.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Added last year, full list as follows:-

Andorra
Australia
Austria
Belgium
Brunei
Bulgaria
Canada
Croatia
Cyprus
Czech Republic
Denmark
Estonia
Finland
France
Germany
Greece
Holland (Netherlands)
Hong Kong
Hungary
Iceland
Ireland
Italy
Japan
Latvia
Liechtenstein
Lithuania
Luxembourg
Malta
Malaysia
Monaco
Netherlands (Holland)
New Zealand
Norway
Paraguay
Poland
Portugal
Romania
San Marino
Singapore
Slovakia
Slovenia
South Korea
Spain
Sweden
Switzerland
United Kingdom
United States
Vatican City


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Your son will not be allowed to enter UAE on temporary passport, he will be stopped at the immigration.


----------



## afterdivorceissues (Sep 14, 2014)

Zexotic said:


> Dubai allows visa free travel for citizens of poland? Can you please give me a legit source for this information? I don't think that's true.


why not?? it was allowed last year, Poland and many european countries...

Visa requirements for Polish citizens - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## afterdivorceissues (Sep 14, 2014)

Malbec said:


> Your son will not be allowed to enter UAE on temporary passport, he will be stopped at the immigration.



thanks, i heard if it's a minor they usually allow temporary passport. i will confirm with emirates embassy here


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

afterdivorceissues said:


> thanks, i heard if it's a minor they usually allow temporary passport. i will confirm with emirates embassy here


also check with the airline.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

afterdivorceissues said:


> thanks, i heard if it's a minor they usually allow temporary passport. i will confirm with emirates embassy here


I checked with polish embassy in Abu Dhabi as I called them regarding passport issuance for my newborn. They told me they can issue either temporary passport valid 12 months or normal passport which takes 4 weeks. I asked what are the limitations of the temporary passport and whether I can travel freely with the newborn, the answer was not, even on residence visa my kid could have problems at the immigration. I was surprised and see no point in applying for temporary passport in such case.


----------

